# Biete Siemens SPS/ Simodrive Komponenten



## trabi19 (6 August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

*Alle Teile sind weg.*
*mfG trabi19*


----------



## ruzzo (20 August 2006)

*Cpu 315-2dp*

Hallo trabi19,
ich interessiere mich für folgende Module:
1Stk. CPU 315-2DP 6ES7-315 2AG10-0AB0
1Stk. SM321 6ES7-321-1BL00-0AA0
1 Stk. SM322 6ES7-322-1BL00-0AB0

sind diese Module bei Ihnen noch zu kaufen?Der Versand müsste in die Schweiz gehen.Bitte machen Sie mir ein Preisangebot.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Stefan Rutz
steffrutz@vtxmail.ch


----------

